# AnNew release by Mattel! Check it out!



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

*New release by Mattel! Check it out!*

item # 5992789336 and item # 5992789340

new release by mattel!! wow so far three sets ... mopar sets, batmobile set and this. I guess I ll have to run to toys r us again. 

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The first one reminds me of a Crossfire. I think the second one is completely ridiculus. The wheels are real cool on both though. I wonder if Mattel is hearing the slot car buzz and retesting the waters.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> The first one reminds me of a Crossfire. I think the second one is completely ridiculus. The wheels are real cool on both though. I wonder if Mattel is hearing the slot car buzz and retesting the waters.


yeah, they look like same size wheels on charger/superbird? they are chrome...

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm hoping the same about tyco retesting the water. maybe they saw the buzz with johnny lightning slots?
I bought the Batmobile set at TRU and wasn't really impressed. the Charger set for 19.99 was ass-kicking. I have yet to see the other new cars.
hopefully tyco will re-issue the Nomad with flames. like the old green/white one with black flames and #28 on the roof. that is my favorite slot car of all time. I would kill to see it re-done in red or blue.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> I'm hoping the same about tyco retesting the water. maybe they saw the buzz with johnny lightning slots?
> I bought the Batmobile set at TRU and wasn't really impressed. the Charger set for 19.99 was ass-kicking. I have yet to see the other new cars.
> hopefully tyco will re-issue the Nomad with flames. like the old green/white one with black flames and #28 on the roof. that is my favorite slot car of all time. I would kill to see it re-done in red or blue.


yeah i wasnt impressed with batman set either. I am hoping they would do nascar again. Tyco made awesome nascar bodies - would be nice to see more new nascar schemes, more old cars like mopar set, and nomad (the one sethdaddy was talking about)

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Any pictures?

Or links?


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is one:










Now that I have done this: Is this allowed, to show pictures of other peoples auctions?!?

Michael


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Michael, a wise old sage once said: Its always easier to ask for forgiveness then it is to ask for permission... Give the seller a shout if you are really that worried about it being "legal". HTH

Jeff


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Jeff,
I am not too concerned about the seller, in the end its some advertizing for his auctions, I was more concerned about the regulations of this board. 
Well here we are then, there is the other one:










Michael


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

I like the silver one....

It reminds me of GM's "Drive-by-wire" test vehicle, ironic enough that Mattel made a diecast Hot Wheel of!

---------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Looks like Mattel is going to bring some of their diecast to slots like they did in 1/43rd scale.

Roger Corrie


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Man, am I bummed , the TRU here only has the Die Cast set. Will have to keep watching for them.

Jeff


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

jack0fall said:


> Man, am I bummed , the TRU here only has the Die Cast set. Will have to keep watching for them.
> 
> Jeff


Look at the boxes on top of the shelves.
The TRU near me did not have the Super Street set (Charger/Daytona) on display. The entire inventory was in closed boxes on top of the shelves...
That my friends, is a receipe for success.....  

Scott


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Three questions...anybody know the name of the set? is it in stores? how much? 
Love those wheels! They should be on the Mopar set.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

hefer said:


> Three questions...anybody know the name of the set? is it in stores? how much?
> Love those wheels! They should be on the Mopar set.


No idea on the name but I agree with you on wheels !!! I ll keep eye on it and see if they are at toys r us or not.

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Better than nothing I guess!!


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Those look interesting.........don't know why Mattel didn't do this sooner. A lot of the HW bods would look good on a slot car. Wonder if they'll do a Deora? A Beatnik Bandit? A Demon? Or other well-known cars? You've got a lot of body styles, Mattel..........you've only scratched the surface.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

They did the deora2 in their batt. operated set. 1/43 scale.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

falcon2k has resin deora's on ebay alot. somebodies molding them.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Mattel is certainly putting a new spin on things. I hope it attracts new people to the hobby. The recent Hot Wheels Mopars with the Big Wheels are kinda fun to play with. I actually put regular X2 chassis under the Mopar bodies and reused the Big Wheel chassis on some semi tractors. They look pretty good and are fun to run. I could see Mattel doing a line of cars similar to the Aurora specialty cars - all built around the Big Wheel chassis.


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

*Batman set*

I went to TRU today in Mesa Arizona and found the Race to Save Gotham City set and it came with a different car than a Camaro. It is a 4-door that looks like it may be a Ford. I am not sure exactly and I haven't decided if I am going to open it! Anybody else seen it? I don't have a camera.


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

Nevermind! Just the picture on the box!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Rumor has it Mattel will be offering two new F1 cars soon... 

GP


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

buzzinhornet said:


> Rumor has it Mattel will be offering two new F1 cars soon...
> 
> GP


awesome! I hope they will make nascars - I always like tyco/mattel nascars. it would be cool if they make new dodge charger nascar since lifelike will probably not gonna make them are they? we all know walthers bought lifelike but i dont see it on website. 

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

buzzinhornet said:


> Rumor has it Mattel will be offering two new F1 cars soon...
> 
> GP



Cool, but where did you hear it is it a legitamite source? If so I want two of each and don't care what they are lol...


Dave


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Just picked up the charger set at walmart for $22.95, TRU here didnt have a clue of what I was talking about. I havn't seen the tuner set as of yet.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:wave: Hi Doc.... Welcome to the board and where would here be? I was just at my TRU and they had both the Mopar set (1) and the Batman set (3). Looks to me like they got more Batman sets in though, cuz when I was there last week there were none of them and 2 of the Mopars... Still no tuners or what ever they are going to be called yet. 


Jeff


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's encouraging. I hope they release a few normal race cars for a change. Based on the last few rounds of Mattels I wouldn't be surprised if the new cars come with pink bodies and white wheels and tires.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Last I was at TRU I had the girl check the computer to see which stores had the Charger set and the Batman set. all the stores in my area, each TRU recieved 4 sets of each.
the Batman sets are everywhere, the Charger sets are long gone.
Has anybody seen the new "tuners" set at tru? and if so, how much is it going for?


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Here would be Packer country, Green Bay WI.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> That's encouraging. I hope they release a few normal race cars for a change. Based on the last few rounds of Mattels I wouldn't be surprised if the new cars come with pink bodies and white wheels and tires.


THAT WOULD MAKE THEM "HARD TO FIND" WHITE THUNDER VERSIONS. WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE, LOL.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Most of the recent Mattel sets and cars have had some sort of tie-in to something other than racing. If they're doing an open wheel race car the only tie-in I can think of is the emergence of Danica Patrick in the IndyCar series. 

So I'm thinking that we'll probably see some sort of a "Danica vs. Barbie Super Fashion Speedway." The "evil" Danica car would be dark and foreboding, kind of like her FHM photo spread, but the "wholesome" Barbie car would be a happy bright cheery pink with snow white wheels and tires (yes, the same Barbie-inspired theme copied by Playing Mantis for it's white thunder/lightning cars). The track would be lime green and the controllers purple with yellow daisies on them. Power from the florescent orange power packs would be limited to 6V, to keep everyone running in a gentle and most considerate manner. The race set would also include some Rahal-Barbie logo hair scrunchies that you can wear while racing. Zoom zoom... you're lookin' mighty good race girl!

I hope I haven't stolen too much of Mattel's thunder.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

That was too funny 2...will it have a little switch so Evil Danica can spin her car under yellow flags and knock wholesome barbie out of the race? Or a rule where evil danica has to lead the part of the race that doesn't matter so people who cAQN REALLY DRIVE GET NO PRESS?

Can you tell I Think Evil Danica is highly overrated?

Coach


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

she is over rated, but I'm not so sure that she is highly over rated.

Bobby Rahal told me he took her on board on merit, and that she is only over rated due to the actions of those outside the team. Danica, Bobby & Ray have not contributed to that one iota.

The next race is at a road course, yes? In which case she will finish midfield and all the bandwagon-jumpers will say she is over.

dw


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

I don't think the politics matter when it comes to money. She has brought the spotlight back. She does deserve some credit for that.

AFX had the orange power packs.

Times are changing and Mattel is changing with them.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Not sure if anyone is interested but I was just at the TRU in Heath,OH and they had 4 Mopar sets and 5 Batman sets. Still didn't find the "tuner" set yet. I am begining to wonder if this truly is released yet...


Jeff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I did see mopar and batman set at TRU but no tuner set so far.. 

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've only seen the Batman sets and they were marked $29.95. That's too steep for one usable car and more track pieces that I can't use.

I'm not poking fun at Danica at all. I'm poking a little fun at Mattel, who appears to have lost its desire/ability to produce a straight racing set that doesn't have some sort of oddball tie-in or freakish looking body or chassis. I do like the two new Mopar bodies, especially the SuperBird, because they fit on regular 440 chassis. That batmobile thingamabob doohicky thingy however is way over the edge for me. But that's okay, different strokes for different folks. 

Danica seems to be very well qualified and as good as any driver with the same level of experience. Racing is an extremely difficult endevour. The measurable difference between the "best" and the "worst" at that level, when evaluated quantitatively with something like lap times, is _a few percentage points_ at worst. A driver who is off the pace more than that doesn't even deserve to be on the track. They are all that good. The same formula applies at the upper echelon of any professional racing series. Anyone who can suit up, make the field, and finish in contention has my respect.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> I've only seen the Batman sets and they were marked $29.95. That's too steep for one usable car and more track pieces that I can't use.
> 
> I'm not poking fun at Danica at all. I'm poking a little fun at Mattel, who appears to have lost its desire/ability to produce a straight racing set that doesn't have some sort of oddball tie-in or freakish looking body or chassis. I do like the two new Mopar bodies, especially the SuperBird, because they fit on regular 440 chassis. That batmobile thingamabob doohicky thingy however is way over the edge for me. But that's okay, different strokes for different folks.


yeah i dont even like the batmobile either.. my cousin likes it so i guess its good for kids but anyway you have to admit that tyco/mattel makes beautiful nascar slot cars right?? I just hope that they will make more in future since Lifelike will be stopped very soon?? 

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, the Tyco/Mattel NASCARS are the best in breed. The Life-Likes don't even come close but I'm hoping the new Charger is better. I don't mind the LL Taurus and the LL Monte Carlo from a couple of series ago. Some of the Australian LLs aren't too bad. Most of the newer LLs are scary, especially the Pontiacs. Tomy has a few decent NASCARs like the Bellsouth and Kodak cars but in most cases Tomy doesn't even try to be authentic. The Tomy #24 Chevy "stocker" is some kind of joke. 

Now if Tyco could also find a way to get around the stupid Joe Camel Law and give us the real sponsor logos I'd be even more thrilled.

It totally baffles me why nobody is capitalizing on the massive popularity of NASCAR. Mattel should release a 10-car set that has every car in it that makes the Nextel Cup Chase. They only need to build 3 molds. Team up with one of those companies that pumps out the gazillions of NASCAR diecasts for sale on QVC to do the painting/decals and they could have these sets ready by Daytona of the next season, maybe even earlier, like by the awards banquet (pre-Christmas). I think they could charge $250-$300 for the 10-car set and people would line up to buy them. I would be in line. Wake up Mattel and smell the money!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

> It totally baffles me why nobody is capitalizing on the massive popularity of NASCAR. Mattel should release a 10-car set that has every car in it that makes the Nextel Cup Chase. They only need to build 3 molds.


 
Because Mattel does not understand "collectibles" any more than they understand slotcars...
It's all toys to them...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Because Mattel does not understand "collectibles" any more than they understand slotcars...
> It's all toys to them...


Good Point here. 

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Finnally wally world got with it here..they actually had the street challneg sets in.. so Of course I had to buy one.. and Of course I already have had them apart.. too Bad I have no track to tack em for a loop.. BTW those big oversized wheels look better on a Tarus stock car...I put a standard chassis back in the bird and that looks pretty good too.. now to find the box withthe darn paint!


Dave


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Just found a new set from Mattel/Tyco #H0801 - NEW Baurtwell Super Series HO Race Set - Includes 35' of track, 2 cars ('55 Chevy NOMAD & '57 Chevy Bel Aire 2 door) and 2 extra bodies (Pontiac Firebird & Dodge Super Bird). Model empire in Milwaukee had it on Ebay. The Nomad is blue w/ white top, 57 chevy is red, firebird black w/ gold bird, and the superbird is yellow w/ black top. also just recieved a flyer from Race masters, showing two new PT Cruisers yellow w/ red flames and blue w/ red,yel flames they also had 4 new paint schemes on the G+ Indy cars, no new sets.
Happy hunting


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

doc - more goodies! Could you please post some pictures?

Also that ebay link you posted is not working for me, could you give me the item number?

dw


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Good to hear some new products are trickling out. 

Dodge Super Bird? Huh?


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

hmmm well maybe mattel is going to pick up where possibly lifelike is going away i sure hope they do more real cars and not the hotwheels type of cars that are comeing out now i really want to see more real race cars


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

A DODGE Super Bird? hehe...yeah...that WOULD be a new one!

Plymouth = Super Bird
Dodge = Charger Daytona

Same goofy nose, same goofy wing, different body pannels.

Before someone goes crazy, I love BOTH of these goofy cars.
A guy across town owns and summer-drives his goofy limegreen 'Bird daily!:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Nope, different goofy nose and different goofy wing. Compare pictures of the real cars, they are quite different. The 'bird wing is further forward and has more of a rake to it. The Daytona nose has a much smaller air inlet and is shaped different to meld with the different Charger front end vs. the Road Runner. The Charger was overall more aerodynamic than the Road Runner. Without the wingy thingy the Charger was capable of winning on shorter tracks but suffered on super speedways from the sunken grille and inset rear window. The Charger 500 fixed those issues - somewhat. The base Road Runner was a flying brick without the add-ons.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

TOO LATE! hehe...afxToo was the first to go crazy. lol
For obvious reasons, ofcourse they are different.
I guess I should have said goofy "type" nose & wing.
Brother, I think we need to get out more...or...something. This is getting funny! LOL


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Who needs to get out if there's a track and spare parts in the basement?


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Heres the link to the pics of the new set.

http://cm.ebay.com/cm/ck/1065-29392-2357-0?uid=1915397&site=0&ver=EOIBSA080805&lk=URL&Item=5997164805


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

docsho said:


> Heres the link to the pics of the new set.
> 
> http://cm.ebay.com/cm/ck/1065-29392-2357-0?uid=1915397&site=0&ver=EOIBSA080805&lk=URL&Item=5997164805


wow! more new slot cars from mattel! i guess i better go to TRU and look for them. thanks man for this! I am sure we all had no idea about this.

Wes


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

Check it out! TRU's website has a different Batman set that has a lengthened figure 8.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

moses said:


> Check it out! TRU's website has a different Batman set that has a lengthened figure 8.


i went to the website and i see same cars but the tracks are longer thats all. Or am I missing something here?

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Well that is interesting...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Well that is interesting...


yeah why all of sudden mattel released 4 sets of slot cars this year so far. we all have to buy them all if they are testing the consumers?? 

(mopar set, batman set, one set with ugly orange/blue tracks with nomad/twin mill car, and now this baurtweel set) Now i am wondering if there will be more coming this year?? 

ATTENTION MATTEL!!! please concentrate on new nascars !! Make some new muscle cars that tyco never did. 

Thanks
Wes


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wes, I think the Highway 34 (or whatever number) set with the blue/orange tracks is a year or two old, that's why it's been at discount stores on clearance. I wonder if the TransAm in the Baurtwell set has the same exact markings that the old Tyco TAs had....

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Wes, I think the Highway 34 (or whatever number) set with the blue/orange tracks is a year or two old, that's why it's been at discount stores on clearance. I wonder if the TransAm in the Baurtwell set has the same exact markings that the old Tyco TAs had....
> 
> --rick


oh ok thanks for the info. so far there are three sets this year alone. 

and about trans am you are talking about - the one with large front open wheel well? or small normal one? 

Wes


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Somebody mentioned a flyer with new Tomy F1 cars???

Man, you _have_ to scan it in a post the picture here!!!!

dw


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Deane,
is this one of them?









Check out www.toyracecars.com. I am not too familiar with new releases, especially not with Indy/F1 cars, since these were surely not my place of interest, but there seem to be some I have not seen before!

But then, maybe I am totally wrong?

Michael


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I didnt know how to post pics on this board so I found out how to use the Photo album on this board. The Tomy 2005 Pics are at the link below. The pics are a little fuzzy because I scanned them from a 1 x 3/4 inch photo but at least you can make them out.

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=21174


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Bring 'em on!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I want I want.....How where and when? 


Coach

BTw I think My Custom BAR car is way cooller though lol...


----------



## moses (Dec 9, 2004)

Wally world on line has a new Mattel race set. Acceleracers Stunt Set. The track set up is the same as the cliff hangers set, but has the acceleracers body styles. The add also says it is 1/43 scale, wrong.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

I was hoping for better than that from Tomy. "Manic" "Malaysia" "Hurricane" and "AFX 2" are new decos and I will buy 'em but... Licensing F1 cars must be a killer. 

This is what I'd like to see Tomy and Mattel do. 

Mattel is a big company and can go after F1 licensing. They also make the current F1 highnose body. So I would like to see them put out some new F1 livery. (Toyota, Red Bull...)  

Tomy isn't as big so they could use the SG+ body and license some Champ Cars and use the SRT to license some IRL cars. 

And for us collectors both Mattel and Tomy could release a limited amount in "EX" style jewel boxes.  

What ya think?


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

I second the motion I would like to see more realistic livery's from Tomy F-1 and nascar.

Also for the collectors that work with variations. I just found the new mattel blue charger with two styles of front wheel openings. One fits close to the wheels and the other looks like the wheels have room to turn, like the afx screemer cars. Personally I like the small wheel openings.


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

Pics of the new mattel 4 car set.

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Release-Mattel-HO-4-Funkmaster-Flex-Set-Cars-440x2_W0QQitemZ5998171635QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

docsho said:


> Pics of the new mattel 4 car set.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Release-Mattel-HO-4-Funkmaster-Flex-Set-Cars-440x2_W0QQitemZ5998171635QQcategoryZ2619QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 Interesting... the paint on the T/A is different from the old T/As, and I'm kinda thinking it looks like it has the small front wheelwells, although the pic is pretty dark and I can't tell for sure...

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

They look pretty good. I'll be looking for some at regular prices.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Look close at the pic. They didn't do a very good job filling the hole in the hood of the 55 nomad...


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

moses said:


> Wally world on line has a new Mattel race set. Acceleracers Stunt Set. The track set up is the same as the cliff hangers set, but has the acceleracers body styles. The add also says it is 1/43 scale, wrong.


Do you have an URL please?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I didn't realize that the Team Baurtwell Funkmaster Flex is yet another Mattel themed release with a tie in. What can I say, I have the "el cheapo" cable plan. At least it does provide a lot more opportunity for interesting material than some of the other tie-ins Mattel has gone after. I hope they also do a Boyd Coddington American Hot Rod, Jesse James Monster Garage, and Chip Foose Overhaulin series of cars if they are going to continue with this sort of theme. Sigh... the days of straight race sets from Mattel are obvious over. I guess that makes us race fans dinosaurs.

I'd vastly prefer slot cars that look like the real race cars, but between excessive licensing fees and the Joe Camel Law it's very difficult to find an accurate representation. Take a look at the packaging on the recent Mattel/Tyco Ferrari F1 cars. The licensing information is prominantly displayed. I actually don't mind the made-up logo themes that have slot car tie ins (like Racemasters, Playing Mantis, Tomy, Tyco, etc.). I almost prefer these to the sanitized versions of real themes, like the "wholesome family values version" #8 "Dale" car and the #6 "Pfizer" car. Woo hoo.


----------

